# A fundraising event for Doris Banham Dog Rescue



## haverhillcats (Jan 23, 2009)

A benefit gig in aid of Doris Banham will be held on 28th February, 2009 at The PumpHouse Theatre, Local Board Rd, Watford, Herts WD17 2JP.
A great night of music and entertainment featuring The Apache John Band and Maria Daines, to raise much needed funds for this vital UK charity.
Please visit the website for more info and advance tickets.

Doris Banham Benefit Gig


----------



## haverhillcats (Jan 23, 2009)

Is anyone from here coming?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's way too far away from me, would have loved to support it. Have fun.


----------



## haverhillcats (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, Wales is a bit far, but thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## haverhillcats (Jan 23, 2009)

*What a fantastic night!!!! We raised the roof for the dogs!
Link to slideshow of the event here:*

YouTube - A Benefit Gig for Doris Banham Sanctuary


----------

